# Adolescenti e social/ cellulare



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Da una settimana alle 20.30 si mettono via i cellulari 
Non vi dico ...come togliere la droga ai tossici 
Adesso pare abbiano riscoperto i libri la tv ma inizialmente e’ stata una lotta 
Non so voi ma io sono nauseata dai social dalle foto x far vedere cosa si fa cosa si mangia e quanto si è in forma ( roba che 50 enni si postano in bikini !)

ho fatto vedere loro anche social dilemma il film su Netflix ma ovviamente i maschi hanno contestato sostengono di non essere manipolabili invece io penso il contrarioda tempo
Ho comprato loro anzi riesumato banali sveglie perche la scusa del cellulare in camera era appunto x la sveglia mattiniera 
Che fatica però . Io di mio non vado sui social ci sono x controllare figli e amici dei figli e mi viene L orticaria a vedere certe pose e certe ricerche di like
Il mio compagno non ci è x niente sono io che gli faccio vedere cose 
Che assurdità Tutto 
Anche da voi immagino ci siano battaglie simili fascia 14/18 anni avete suggerimenti?


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Ps: anche io lo metto via lo riprendo x la buona notte qnd il mio compagno e via o x vedere chat calcio / scuola/sci  insomma mi sono messa a riposo pure io


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2020)

Non ho ancora visto Social Dilemma. Persone che stimo mi hanno detto che per gli adulti è un po’ la scoperta dell’acqua calda, ma per gli adolescenti può essere illuminante.
Non credo che il fatto che alcuni ragazzi vogliano fingersi superiori sia sorprendente. È una sconfitta ammettere di essere manipolabili dal mondo che è stato necessario per il distacco dalla famiglia.
Ma lo è anche per noi ammettere che magari il forum è stato importante per superare momenti difficili.
I miei figli sono grandi e indipendenti dai social.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Da una settimana alle 20.30 si mettono via i cellulari
> Non vi dico ...come togliere la droga ai tossici
> Adesso pare abbiano riscoperto i libri la tv ma inizialmente e’ stata una lotta
> Non so voi ma io sono nauseata dai social dalle foto x far vedere cosa si fa cosa si mangia e quanto si è in forma ( roba che 50 enni si postano in bikini !)
> ...


Mai pensato di togliere i cellulari ai miei figli.
Non sono social . Li hanno ma non pubblicano nulla. Fondamentalmente li usano per comunicare con gli innumerevoli amici e con la ragazza. Toglierlo vorrebbe dover far loro chiudere rapporti a cui tengono 
Credo che sia fondamentale controllare l’uso che ne fanno e non proibirne l’uso 
Oddio i miei ormai sono maggiorenni (il piccolo da qualche mese) quindi il problema ormai non si pone


----------



## Foglia (30 Settembre 2020)

Il mio è ancora troppo piccolo, però una battaglia simile ho provato a farla con la televisione durante i pasti. Battaglia persa, probabilmente ho sbagliato io a motivargli la scelta. Cioè, dire a un bambino che  "e' molto più bello a tavola fare due chiacchiere insieme", equivale a fargli dire che delle due chiacchiere a tavola non gliene frega nulla. Comunque e' successo nel periodo del lockdown, in cui giocoforza  (anche per la mia salvezza  ) ha guardato senz'altro più televisione del solito  (ora se non ne guarda un po' durante i pasti praticamente non ne guarderebbe mai, eccettuati i giorni di pioggia). I social li userò per controllare lui  , però ammetto che non sono immune nemmeno io dallo smanettamento del telefono. A volte pure a tavola, visto che l'alternativa è guardare cartoni animati .


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai pensato di togliere i cellulari ai miei figli.
> Non sono social . Li hanno ma non pubblicano nulla. Fondamentalmente li usano per comunicare con gli innumerevoli amici e con la ragazza. Toglierlo vorrebbe dover far loro chiudere rapporti a cui tengono
> Credo che sia fondamentale controllare l’uso che ne fanno e non proibirne l’uso
> Oddio i miei ormai sono maggiorenni (il piccolo da qualche mese) quindi il problema ormai non si pone


manche i miei non pubblicano nulla pur avendo un profilo
Forse 3/4 foto di viaggi però scorrono immagini alla velocità della luce  

lagrande no lo utilizza come un cellulare ma i tre maschi ( miei due e del mio compagno ) gaurdano tante di quelle cacate e soptutto in modo compulsivo ci dicono siamo stati solo mezz’ora e magari è passata un ora o guardano un filmcon L okkio sempre lì 
giocano o giocherebbero  molto on Line con amici da qui la disintossicazionealmeno serale
Hanno 13/15/16 anni  cresceranno ..


----------



## Buffa (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> manche i miei non pubblicano nulla pur avendo un profilo
> Forse 3/4 foto di viaggi però scorrono immagini alla velocità della luce
> 
> lagrande no lo utilizza come un cellulare ma i tre maschi ( miei due e del mio compagno ) gaurdano tante di quelle cacate e soptutto in modo compulsivo ci dicono siamo stati solo mezz’ora e magari è passata un ora o guardano un filmcon L okkio sempre lì
> ...


Approccio diverso maschio femmina. Per i maschi  bisogna preoccuparsi piu’ degli e-gamers su youtube, che li coinvolgono per piu’ tempo nell’arco dell’adolescenza (fino pure ai 30 anni) Le femmine passano da tictoc a instagram in un lampo. 12-13 tic toc e poi instagram.
È inevitabile. Pero’ dopo un po’ passa. Cioe’ passa la fase dell’eccessivo condizionamenti. Soprattutto con una vita soddisfacente. Infatti ho la sensazione che L’uso eccessivo sia inversamente proporzionale alla serenita’. Piu’ stai bene e meno posti. La 50 enne che ritrova il proprio equilibrio, magari con un compagno o nuove attivita’..smette di postare come per magia.
È uno strumento nuovo, prima c’era altro. Ma i vuoti si è sempre avuto la necessta’ di riempirli.
Per gli adolescenti va tutto spiegato e Dosato..


----------



## oriente70 (30 Settembre 2020)

Qui tutti che controllano lo smartphone dei figli ... 
Li ho controllati fino a un certo punto , poi li ho invidiati . Ora sono fatti loro.


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Visto Social Dilemma.
Per chi frequenta da anni i Social non dice cose sconvolgenti.
Era assolutamente intuibile che fosse gestito così.
Se le persone utilizzano parecchio lo smartphone evidentemente ne traggono profitto.
D'altronde, perché anche noi scriviamo qua?
Perché siamo tutte persone sociali e questo rende attraente qualsiasi forma di interazione umana, anche limitata come quella del web.
Per tanti rappresenta un modo più agevole per interagire con le altre persone: basta che non diventi l'unico.
Io ho FB e Instagram.
Da anni.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

Io sarà che ci vado poco ma tutta sta esplosione di gente felice super performante trovo sia negativa per i ragazzini e le ragazzine 
In questo forse più  le femmine che si confortano con modelli che non sono reali 

E’diverso L utilizzo di un forum ad es di confronto come questo o mille altri 

Per i maschi non sopporto qnd si alienano li davanti anche magari in spiaggia ora caosico che non siano più in età da paletta e secchiello e un po’ te lo concedo poi però mollala li !!
In effetti vedevo adulti con L occhio fisso li sullo schermo


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Io sarà che ci vado poco ma tutta sta esplosione di gente felice super performante trovo sia negativa per i ragazzini e le ragazzine
> In questo forse più  le femmine che si confortano con modelli che non sono reali
> 
> E’diverso L utilizzo di un forum ad es di confronto come questo o mille altri
> ...


E' vero.
E' alienante se ti estranei quando sei in una dimensione sociale.
Ma se lo utilizzi quando sei solo può essere molto utile.
Mia figlia ha conosciuto il suo attuale fidanzato su Instagram durante il lockdown.
E' uno strumento che può avere molte potenzialità, se sfruttato bene.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' vero.
> E' alienante se ti estranei quando sei in una dimensione sociale.
> Ma se lo utilizzi quando sei solo può essere molto utile.
> Mia figlia ha conosciuto il suo attuale fidanzato su Instagram durante il lockdown.
> E' uno strumento che può avere molte potenzialità, se sfruttato bene.


si tutto Può essere
Anche alcune mie colleghe hanno conosciuto fidanzati così ma io ad es diffido da quelli che sui social la’buttano li ( parlo x le na età )
Ed e pieno anche su LinkedIn ma dai che vergogna


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> si tutto Può essere
> Anche alcune mie colleghe hanno conosciuto fidanzati così ma io ad es diffido da quelli che sui social la’buttano li ( parlo x le na età )
> Ed e pieno anche su LinkedIn ma dai che vergogna


Capita anche a me.
Secondo te perché ha così successo?


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

Siii
Io ho beccato ex fidanzati che sbirciavano mio profilo avranno pensato vediamo che ha combinato sta pazza


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Siii
> Io ho beccato ex fidanzati che sbirciavano mio profilo avranno pensato vediamo che ha combinato sta pazza


Come hai fatto a beccarli?
No, io parlo di messaggi privati.
Poi io non do seguito. Non mi fido.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Come hai fatto a beccarli?
> No, io parlo di messaggi privati.
> Poi io non do seguito. Non mi fido.


A me comprare chi ha guardato tuo profilo su LinkedIn !
Si anche messaggi privati e pure io non do seguito 
con uno scoppio un mezzo casino perché era direttore acquisti di un mio gruppo e mi mise nella merdadovetti far vedere i messaggi al mio capo che imbarazzo o meglio io ero stata professionale ma doversi difendere pazzesco
L ho anche registrato durante una riunione
Un gran Porco pensa con le giovani


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Da una settimana alle 20.30 si mettono via i cellulari
> Non vi dico ...come togliere la droga ai tossici
> Adesso pare abbiano riscoperto i libri la tv ma inizialmente e’ stata una lotta
> Non so voi ma io sono nauseata dai social dalle foto x far vedere cosa si fa cosa si mangia e quanto si è in forma ( roba che 50 enni si postano in bikini !)
> ...


La mia punizione preferita, 3-4 anni fa, era sequestrarle il cellulare per tempo indefinito. Non le fregava una mazza. 
L'unica cosa che ho, fin dal primo giorno che ha avuto lo Smartphone, ribadito è che non si tocca quando si è a tavola, a mangiare. Del resto non ho mai avuto problemi, ha Instagram ma non pubblica quasi mai. Fortunatamente preferiscono incontrarsi e viversi dal vivo. 
(Ragazza di 16 anni e mezzo)


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> La mia punizione preferita, 3-4 anni fa, era sequestrarle il cellulare per tempo indefinito. Non le fregava una mazza.
> L'unica cosa che ho, fin dal primo giorno che ha avuto lo Smartphone, ribadito è che non si tocca quando si è a tavola, a mangiare. Del resto non ho mai avuto problemi, ha Instagram ma non pubblica quasi mai. Fortunatamente preferiscono incontrarsi e viversi dal vivo.
> (Ragazza di 16 anni e mezzo)


ma anche loro non pubblicano però guardano video demenziali ( maschi)
La femmina meno o meglio gaurda ma studia molto di più rispetto ai maschi
Poi adesso che alterno  Smart working Ad ufficio vedo bene cosa fanno
A tavola anche qui divieto eppure uno dei 4 in particolare tenta sempre di portarlo adducendo scuse “devo rispondere devo fare roba X di scuola”

si certo ma quando mai !!???!!!
Per fortuna sono sportivi e tre volte a settimana escono
In lockdown una fatica li mandavo a correre in garage


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> ma anche loro non pubblicano però guardano video demenziali ( maschi)
> La femmina meno o meglio gaurda ma studia molto di più rispetto ai maschi
> Poi adesso che alterno  Smart working Ad ufficio vedo bene cosa fanno
> A tavola anche qui divieto eppure uno dei 4 in particolare tenta sempre di portarlo adducendo scuse “devo rispondere devo fare roba X di scuola”
> ...


Oggi funziona così.
Se non hai lo smartphone sei tagliato dai _giochi_.
Mia figlia esce quasi ogni giorno, studia e finora non ha dato problemi.
Ha tanti amici e amiche: se una volta a casa, scrive loro anche in chat non vedo il problema.
Io credo che i nostri figli debbano conoscere bene questa ed altre realtà con cui verranno a contatto.
L'esperienza ti fa fare scelte più consapevoli una volta adulto.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2020)

Si se si limitano  a chiattare ok 
vedere due foto magari anche ( anche s e modello sbagliatissimo le influencer dai )
Ma se!ti metti a giocare ore on Line e diverso

i maschi danny sono molto diversi un abisso io vedo i miei !
eppure studiano e fanno sport dopodiché potrebbero staredue ore a giocare andando avanti anche la sera tardi dal letto e non va bene
Allora se non lo  sai dosare intervengo io

mia figlia mai giocato ai giochi on Line i maschi malati la play poi non vi sto a dire la femmina zero mai guardata loro tra calcio e automobilismo sbiellano idemdal cellulare


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2020)

non trovo nulla di male che giochino col cell o con la play.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

Un mio contatto fb è insegnante a, all'interno di un lavoro sui conflitti etnici, ha fatto vedere a una classe  Hotel Ruanda.
È rimasto sconcertato dalla reazione di totale indifferenza di fronte al film e ai commenti di molti ragazzi che hanno trovato affascinante la rappresentazione del genocidio. 
Lui sospetta che possa aver influito anche l’abitudine alla violenza acquisita attraverso videogame


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Febbraio 2021)

I miei giocano alla Play, giochi di guerra ove si spara, da parecchi anni.
Un paio d’anni fa tornando dalla Germania in camper ci siamo fermati come da programma a Mauthausen.
Durante la visita abbiamo assistito ad un documentario tradotto in italiano sulla vita all’interno del campo, girato direttamente dai nazisti o quantomeno è quello che c’era scritto nel documentario stesso.
Ne sono usciti scossi e piangenti.

Quindi forse si lasciano condizionare dalla violenza dei giochi se hanno una mente facilmente condizionabile.

Evidentemente non sono allievi del tuo contatto di Fb.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I miei giocano alla Play, giochi di guerra ove si spara, da parecchi anni.
> Un paio d’anni fa tornando dalla Germania in camper ci siamo fermati come da programma a Mauthausen.
> Durante la visita abbiamo assistito ad un documentario tradotto in italiano sulla vita all’interno del campo, girato direttamente dai nazisti o quantomeno è quello che c’era scritto nel documentario stesso.
> Ne sono usciti scossi e piangenti.
> ...


Anche i miei figli giocano e hanno giocato agli sparatutto, ma non sono indifferenti.
Mi chiedo quali problemi abbiano quei ragazzi.
Ogni epoca ha avuto svaghi che per gli adulti erano diseducativi, a cominciare dai fumetti. Credo che nessuno sia diventato un ladro leggendo Diabolik o guardando Lupin o Occhi di gatto.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche i miei figli giocano e hanno giocato agli sparatutto, ma non sono indifferenti.
> Mi chiedo quali problemi abbiano quei ragazzi.
> Ogni epoca ha avuto svaghi che per gli adulti erano diseducativi, a cominciare dai fumetti. Credo che nessuno sia diventato un ladro leggendo Diabolik o guardando Lupin o Occhi di gatto.


Penso, ma non sono uno Psicologo, che tutta questa informazione che abbiamo oggi, cioè il sapere tutto quello che accade attorno a noi ma anche un po’ più lontano, tutto questo bombardamento di informazioni quotidiane che riceviamo, fa apparire tutto più normale e scontato e questo ci rende meno sensibili.
Pensa a quanto ti faceva effetto e lo faceva a tutti sentire che all’inizio della pandemia si mietevano 500 morti al giorno.
Oggi la notizia che non è più una notizia, non viene nemmeno più considerata, quasi nemmeno ascoltata eppure i numeri sono simili.
Ho come l’impressione che a furia di vedere e sentire cose, non le si notano nemmeno più e secondo me vale anche per quei ragazzi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Penso, ma non sono uno Psicologo, che tutta questa informazione che abbiamo oggi, cioè il sapere tutto quello che accade attorno a noi ma anche un po’ più lontano, tutto questo bombardamento di informazioni quotidiane che riceviamo, fa apparire tutto più normale e scontato e questo ci rende meno sensibili.
> Pensa a quanto ti faceva effetto e lo faceva a tutti sentire che all’inizio della pandemia si mietevano 500 morti al giorno.
> Oggi la notizia che non è più una notizia, non viene nemmeno più considerata, quasi nemmeno ascoltata eppure i numeri sono simili.
> Ho come l’impressione che a furia di vedere e sentire cose, non le si notano nemmeno più e secondo me vale anche per quei ragazzi.


È necessario per l’equilibrio psichico non preoccuparsi di ciò che è fuori dal nostro controllo e non ci riguarda direttamente.
Credo che il bombardamento mediatico ansiogeno crei questa indifferenza


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È necessario per l’equilibrio psichico non preoccuparsi di ciò che è fuori dal nostro controllo e non ci riguarda direttamente.
> Credo che il bombardamento mediatico ansiogeno crei questa indifferenza


Usti...allora sei d’accordo con la mia risposta? Giornata da segnare in calendario!


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Febbraio 2021)

Io sto maturando una specie di avversione alla connessione 24h24 e cerco di staccare quanto più possibile (per lavoro sono costretta a stare online diverse ore al giorno, oltre al controllo a volte quasi compulsivo dei social che ormai è diventato una specie di routine  ). Evito di aprire il telefono quando sono in fila da qualche parte e osservo gli altri, tutti da 0 a 100 anni, che lo fanno: mi fanno pena. Espressione forte, ma questo mi suscitano.
Sono circondata da boomers: gente della mia età (circa) che si selfa con tremila filtri bellezza, che pubblica frasi e citazioni di gente che non sa chi sia, che pubblica otto storie al giorno, che reagisce ad ogni post di chiunque altro con gift demenziali, che impesta ogni gruppo con "grazie per essere stata accettata" manco si fosse stati accolti alla mia Corte (ah ah), che si fregia di avere tanti "amici". Io non ne posso più di vedere la tipa che aspetta mio figlio al cancello la mattina col telefono in mano e che a malapena biascica un buongiorno mentre è assorbita dall'ennesimo (immagino dai suoni che mi arrivano) video demenziale, del commensale che partecipa distrattamente alla conversazione perchè preso da qualcosa che gli accade nel telefono, da quello che mentre gli stai parlando, magari rispondendo ad una sua domanda, si distrae aprendo il telefono e facendomi sentire deficiente (la prossima volta recito una poesia anzichè rispondere e vediamo se se ne accorge).
Sarà che frequentavo le prime chat vent'anni fa, sarà che quando mi sono iscritta a fb non conoscevo nessuno di persona che sapesse cosa fosse, sarà che ho esperienza, sempre ventennale, di forum, ma tutta questa immersione nel web più superficiale mi dà il voltastomaco. Per i ragazzi è un problemone; come si dice, sono nativi digitali, dunque è uno strato fondamentale della vita che conoscono, ma se l'esempio sono una madre e un padre perennemente connessi (perlopiù per cazzeggio) cosa vogliamo pretendere da loro?
Scusate lo sfogo


----------



## Buffa (11 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Penso, ma non sono uno Psicologo, che tutta questa informazione che abbiamo oggi, cioè il sapere tutto quello che accade attorno a noi ma anche un po’ più lontano, tutto questo bombardamento di informazioni quotidiane che riceviamo, fa apparire tutto più normale e scontato e questo ci rende meno sensibili.
> Pensa a quanto ti faceva effetto e lo faceva a tutti sentire che all’inizio della pandemia si mietevano 500 morti al giorno.
> Oggi la notizia che non è più una notizia, non viene nemmeno più considerata, quasi nemmeno ascoltata eppure i numeri sono simili.
> Ho come l’impressione che a furia di vedere e sentire cose, non le si notano nemmeno più e secondo me vale anche per quei ragazzi.


Gli esperti parlano di mancanza di tessuto narrativo e di oggettivizzaziobe delle cose e delle persone.
L’uso dei social e il modo di fruite delle info online, porta al tutto e subito e all’assenza del “desiderio”.. 
E al trionfo dell’esigenza di evitare in ogni modo la noia.
Qui non si tratta di vedere alla tv cose diverse da 10 anno fa..
Le sinapsi e la personalita’ si strutturano in modo diverso. 
insorgono depressione, ansia, disturbi alimentari


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un mio contatto fb è insegnante a, all'interno di un lavoro sui conflitti etnici, ha fatto vedere a una classe  Hotel Ruanda.
> È rimasto sconcertato dalla reazione di totale indifferenza di fronte al film e ai commenti di molti ragazzi che hanno trovato affascinante la rappresentazione del genocidio.
> Lui sospetta che possa aver influito anche l’abitudine alla violenza acquisita attraverso videogame


Moltissimi studi dicono proprio questo. Il cervello dei bambini e ragazzi, attraverso i videogiochi violenti, percepisce la violenza come accettabile. E si insegna che a fronte di un atto violento in fin dei conti non succede nulla (ovvio vale solo nei videogiochi). Un po' come i serial killer che prima hanno incominciato da piccoli torturando insetti, lucertole e poi gatti o cani. Ovvio non è che se giochi a fortnite diventi killer ma di certo su alcune menti, e fatto su vasta scala determina più persone violente. Di certo la privazione che i genitori fanno talvolta di cellulari, PlayStation, tik tok determina spessissimo vere e proprie crisi tipo tossicodipendenti. Ma questo è il mondo che gli abbiamo consegnato.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Febbraio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Gli esperti parlano di mancanza di tessuto narrativo e di oggettivizzaziobe delle cose e delle persone.
> L’uso dei social e il modo di fruite delle info online, porta al tutto e subito e all’assenza del “desiderio”..
> E al trionfo dell’esigenza di evitare in ogni modo la noia.
> Qui non si tratta di vedere alla tv cose diverse da 10 anno fa..
> ...


Tradurre prego.


----------



## Buffa (11 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tradurre prego.


 
Sono tanti elementi, ne prendo uno nello specifico: il desiderio.
Il desiderio implica l’attesa. (Non parliamo di desiderio come pulsione fisica eh).
Quando gli strumenti a disposizione portano a fruire subito di tutto (informazioni, beni, pornografia, appuntamenti). Il desiderio viene disintegrato. 
e senza desiderio si confondono i sentimenti con le emozioi. Riguarda in parte anche gli adulti che, pero’ ci sono gia’ arrivati”formati”. I giovanissimi stanno formando la propria identita’. 
gli effetti si vedranno piu’ avanti ma credo non saranno splendidi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Usti...allora sei d’accordo con la mia risposta? Giornata da segnare in calendario!


Devo accettare la dura realtà della vita


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Io sto maturando una specie di avversione alla connessione 24h24 e cerco di staccare quanto più possibile (per lavoro sono costretta a stare online diverse ore al giorno, oltre al controllo a volte quasi compulsivo dei social che ormai è diventato una specie di routine  ). Evito di aprire il telefono quando sono in fila da qualche parte e osservo gli altri, tutti da 0 a 100 anni, che lo fanno: mi fanno pena. Espressione forte, ma questo mi suscitano.
> Sono circondata da boomers: gente della mia età (circa) che si selfa con tremila filtri bellezza, che pubblica frasi e citazioni di gente che non sa chi sia, che pubblica otto storie al giorno, che reagisce ad ogni post di chiunque altro con gift demenziali, che impesta ogni gruppo con "grazie per essere stata accettata" manco si fosse stati accolti alla mia Corte (ah ah), che si fregia di avere tanti "amici". Io non ne posso più di vedere la tipa che aspetta mio figlio al cancello la mattina col telefono in mano e che a malapena biascica un buongiorno mentre è assorbita dall'ennesimo (immagino dai suoni che mi arrivano) video demenziale, del commensale che partecipa distrattamente alla conversazione perchè preso da qualcosa che gli accade nel telefono, da quello che mentre gli stai parlando, magari rispondendo ad una sua domanda, si distrae aprendo il telefono e facendomi sentire deficiente (la prossima volta recito una poesia anzichè rispondere e vediamo se se ne accorge).
> Sarà che frequentavo le prime chat vent'anni fa, sarà che quando mi sono iscritta a fb non conoscevo nessuno di persona che sapesse cosa fosse, sarà che ho esperienza, sempre ventennale, di forum, ma tutta questa immersione nel web più superficiale mi dà il voltastomaco. Per i ragazzi è un problemone; come si dice, sono nativi digitali, dunque è uno strato fondamentale della vita che conoscono, ma se l'esempio sono una madre e un padre perennemente connessi (perlopiù per cazzeggio) cosa vogliamo pretendere da loro?
> Scusate lo sfogo


Credo che la disponibilità di stimoli favorisca una sorta di iperattività mentale che però, poiché in realtà non esiste il multitasking e si tratta solo di passaggi rapidi di attenzione, crea una difficoltà di ascolto. Temo però che questo, come anche una certa rappresentazione di sé usino quei mezzi e non ne siano effetto.
Bisogna selezionare maggiormente le nostre frequentazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Gli esperti parlano di mancanza di tessuto narrativo e di oggettivizzaziobe delle cose e delle persone.
> L’uso dei social e il modo di fruite delle info online, porta al tutto e subito e all’assenza del “desiderio”..
> E al trionfo dell’esigenza di evitare in ogni modo la noia.
> Qui non si tratta di vedere alla tv cose diverse da 10 anno fa..
> ...


Gli strumenti vengono usati se corrispondo a dei bisogni (al peggio a desideri indotti) perciò è l’organizzazione economica che chiede consumo che mira a suscitare desideri al di fuori di ogni coerenza con il progetto di vita.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Moltissimi studi dicono proprio questo. Il cervello dei bambini e ragazzi, attraverso i videogiochi violenti, percepisce la violenza come accettabile. E si insegna che a fronte di un atto violento in fin dei conti non succede nulla (ovvio vale solo nei videogiochi). Un po' come i serial killer che prima hanno incominciato da piccoli torturando insetti, lucertole e poi gatti o cani. Ovvio non è che se giochi a fortnite diventi killer ma di certo su alcune menti, e fatto su vasta scala determina più persone violente. Di certo la privazione che i genitori fanno talvolta di cellulari, PlayStation, tik tok determina spessissimo vere e proprie crisi tipo tossicodipendenti. Ma questo è il mondo che gli abbiamo consegnato.


Ma anche la privazione di qualsiasi altra cosa genera reazioni. Il problema è che le cose vengano date, non tolte.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Sono tanti elementi, ne prendo uno nello specifico: il desiderio.
> Il desiderio implica l’attesa. (Non parliamo di desiderio come pulsione fisica eh).
> Quando gli strumenti a disposizione portano a fruire subito di tutto (informazioni, beni, pornografia, appuntamenti). Il desiderio viene disintegrato.
> e senza desiderio si confondono i sentimenti con le emozioi. Riguarda in parte anche gli adulti che, pero’ ci sono gia’ arrivati”formati”. I giovanissimi stanno formando la propria identita’.
> gli effetti si vedranno piu’ avanti ma credo non saranno splendidi.


Ti pare che non stia funzionando in questo modo tutta la società?


----------



## Buffa (11 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli strumenti vengono usati se corrispondo a dei bisogni (al peggio a desideri indotti) perciò è l’organizzazione economica che chiede consumo che mira a suscitare desideri al di fuori di ogni coerenza con il progetto di vita.


Alla base si, e’ come dici tu. Ma prima potevano indurmi a volere una bicicletta . Questa la dovevi scegiere bene pero’, magari la provavi in un negozio. Poi pero andavi anche in un altro negozio (il colore non ti piaceva) ..e ne provavi  altre. Poi chiedevi all’amico  che ne pensava  (di persona, e magari accompagnandoti)..se ti fa provare la sua.. etc..e passava un mese .e la sera pensavi alla bicicletta che sarebbe arrivata..che gioia.
.questo tessuto narrativo che ti costruivi  genera esperienze , relazioni e scambi.
Oggi vai su amazon, confronti i prezzi, guardi le recensioni, compri e domani ce l’hai.
(Tanto per fare un esempio).


----------



## Buffa (11 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti pare che non stia funzionando in questo modo tutta la società?


A te no?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Alla base si, e’ come dici tu. Ma prima potevano indurmi a volere una bicicletta . Questa la dovevi scegiere bene pero’, magari la provavi in un negozio. Poi pero andavi anche in un altro negozio (il colore non ti piaceva) ..e ne provavi  altre. Poi chiedevi all’amico  che ne pensava  (di persona, e magari accompagnandoti)..se ti fa provare la sua.. etc..e passava un mese .e la sera pensavi alla bicicletta che sarebbe arrivata..che gioia.
> .questo tessuto narrativo che ti costruivi  genera esperienze , relazioni e scambi.
> Oggi vai su amazon, confronti i prezzi, guardi le recensioni, compri e domani ce l’hai.
> (Tanto per fare un esempio).


Verissimo. Ma è un problema di tutti e, se è un problema in particolare dei giovanissimi, è perché gli adulti non hanno avuto la voglia o la capaci di costruire il percorso del desiderio. 
Mia suocera aveva una famiglia vicina di casa con un bambino (ora sui 35) che era profondamente disturbato dal meccanismo desiderio-soddisfazione immediata da non provare alcuna soddisfazione dal possesso di una infinita di giochi. E internet non esisteva ancora. La madre era una grande obesa, evidentemente con un disturbo del comportamento alimentare che dimostrava un meccanismo simile. Quindi si era instaurato in una generazione di più di sessant’anni fa. 
Io sono sempre un po’ perplessa nel dare responsabilità a una società che non ci si impegna a cambiare.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> A te no?


È quello che dicevo poco sopra. Tutto funziona così, anche le relazioni, la comunicazione in rete è solo un mezzo.
Pensavo solo ai cartoni animati. Un tempo i bambini attendevano con trepidazione, desideravano a lungo, l’uscita del nuovo film magari ogni due anni.
Adesso l’offerta è talmente ampia e continua che ogni cartone viene divorato e cagato. Non esiste più una fruizione attenta e riflessiva.
Già una ventina di anni fa cominciavano a esserci genitori che piazzavano i bambini in una sala di una multisala a vedere il film e loro andavano in un’altra, lasciando i bambini senza alcuna mediazione di fronte allo spettacolo


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche la privazione di qualsiasi altra cosa genera reazioni. Il problema è che le cose vengano date, non tolte.


Purtroppo oggi una vita senza cellulare già dai 13/14 è difficile da concepire. Sono usati dai docenti per comunicare, per condividere compiti e fanno sentire noi genitori più sicuri quando sono in giro...prime uscite pomeridiane o a salire. Da questo uso a quello ludico tik tok o fb o videogiochi il passo è breve e quasi inevitabile. Tocca solo monitorare.. controllare.. educare. Ma richiede tempo..tanto..


----------



## Buffa (11 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo poco sopra. Tutto funziona così, anche le relazioni, la comunicazione in rete è solo un mezzo.
> Pensavo solo ai cartoni animati. Un tempo i bambini attendevano con trepidazione, desideravano a lungo, l’uscita del nuovo film magari ogni due anni.
> Adesso l’offerta è talmente ampia e continua che ogni cartone viene divorato e cagato. Non esiste più una fruizione attenta e riflessiva.
> Già una ventina di anni fa cominciavano a esserci genitori che piazzavano i bambini in una sala di una multisala a vere il film è loro andavano in un’altra, lascia i bambini senza alcuna mediazione di fronte allo spettacolo


Verissimo. E se ci si impegna come genitori si possono porre dei limiti. Il problema pero’ e’ che bisognerebbe spiegarlo anche ai genitori e la tecnologia va piu’ veloce di loro...mentre diminuisce il tempo a disposizione per poterci pure fare delle riflessioni


----------

